# Dreaded Water in Basement!



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Lady I bought my house from had it tiled on the inside and outside. Sump and down spouts go into the drain system. 

Best money they spent IMO......lol. our sump might kick on twice a day. 

I'm in SW MI. I have a creek about 50 yards behind my a house and the property to the West is a swamp. My neighbor to the east ( same elevation) has had a flooded basement more than once.

I think she said they paid 15K about 15 years or so to put in the system.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Joel/AK said:


> Lady I bought my house from had it tiled on the inside and outside. Sump and down spouts go into the drain system.
> 
> Best money they spent IMO......lol. our sump might kick on twice a day.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt your gutter downspouts are tied into your sump. It wouldn't take long to fill the basement with water If the pump would fail during a storm. Maybe tying them into a sump that drains to daylight, but then you are still taking a chance if the pipe gets plugged. I would bet your downspouts are on a different system, which probably drain to the creek.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I must have missed spoke. They don't go into the sump, they go into the drain system that was put in around the house.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Joel/AK said:


> Sump and down spouts go into the drain system.


Sounds logical but see how it could be misunderstood.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Joel/AK said:


> I must have missed spoke. They don't go into the sump, they go into the drain system that was put in around the house.


I've heard those referred to as "French Drains"


----------

